# Tweaking Windows 10 for Music Production (2019)



## Mike Enjo (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi folks! Its important to have Windows 10 optimized for music production. Before you spend money on a new PC, try out my guide to tweaking Windows 10 for better performance!


----------



## axb312 (Jul 7, 2019)

Mike Enjo said:


> Hi folks! Its important to have Windows 10 optimized for music production. Before you spend money on a new PC, try out my guide to tweaking Windows 10 for better performance!


What guide?


----------



## Mike Enjo (Jul 14, 2019)

axb312 said:


> What guide?


Sorry - link was missing!


----------



## Pictus (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks, but your guide may need an update as one of the most important tweaks right now is to 
*Set Windows Power Plan to* *ULTIMATE*.




I also like to:
- Disable BIOS C-state
- Set all CPU CORES to the same speed
- Disable CORE parking
- And use O&O ShutUp10 + AppBuster


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 15, 2019)

Yeah a bunch of those tweaks from the video are non-consequent, really... What Pictus says is quite enough.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks @Pictus and @EvilDragon


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 15, 2019)

I did have a go at setting my BIOS like this and using the High Performance/Ultimate Performance modes.
Waves SoundGrid Studio does not like Ultimate Performance and does not recognise it as correct (pop-up on every startup) and my processor does not move smoothly between clock-speeds either, which I don't see as good for the processor


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 15, 2019)

That just means you need to set your CPU to a single speed at all times (disable SpeedStep).


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 15, 2019)

Good video, but as an IT Admin, I would never and was advised never to use CCleaner. I do not trust it at all.
That thing can delete things and cause some harm :/

For me Advanced app startup control:
Autoruns from Sysinternals (MS)

Then for OS optimising: (Run as Administrator)
CMD > chkdsk /f
CMD > sfc /scannow

I use those two for errors or performance degradation


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 15, 2019)

Used CC for years, never a single issue.


----------



## TimRideout (Oct 22, 2019)

Ccleaner is very specific, transparent and customizable as to what it deletes. It doesn't just "delete things" that can cause some harm... especially in an audio context


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 22, 2019)

I liked CC but since then like the Tools Acronis provides.

I get more performance treats from tweaking the BIOS on Industrial ASRock boards.


----------



## DAW PLUS (Oct 24, 2019)

I advise against CCleaner unless I trust the user to know what can be cleaned and what not, and especially, when.
Windows is not bothered anymore by idle files, at most, eventually, a drive may be fuller than it needs be due to some developers keeping installers in temp folders. This only is an issue if a few dozen gigabytes are used.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 24, 2019)

DAW PLUS said:


> I advise against CCleaner unless I trust the user to know what can be cleaned and what not, and especially, when.
> Windows is not bothered anymore by idle files, at most, eventually, a drive may be fuller than it needs be due to some developers keeping installers in temp folders. This only is an issue if a few dozen gigabytes are used.



Solid advice. 

I sometimes use CCleaner, but it always makes me a little nervous. I usually use Wise Disk Cleaner (but not the Advanced features) as an easy way to delete "easy to reach" files - as in those scattered a bit but aren't ever system if you stick to the basic mode. Don't go and also get Wise Registry Cleaner, unless you know what you're doing with the registry.


----------



## Pictus (Nov 20, 2019)

I do not use CCleaner, but the free BleachBit


Clean Your System and Free Disk Space | BleachBit






In preferences I enable the "Download and update cleaners from community (winapp2.ini)"





For Google Chrome, do not enable LOGS or it will conflict with some extensions.


----------



## noiseinmymind (Nov 29, 2019)

Excuse my ignorance, but what do you mean by set the cpu cores to the same speed? I thought cpu cores all run at the same speed. https://www.howtogeek.com/316572/why-do-cpu-cores-all-have-the-same-speed-instead-of-different-ones/
Do you mean enabling all the cpu cores? (Usually only 1 is enabled when first installing windows 10).


----------



## Pictus (Nov 30, 2019)

noiseinmymind said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what do you mean by set the cpu cores to the same speed? I thought cpu cores all run at the same speed. https://www.howtogeek.com/316572/why-do-cpu-cores-all-have-the-same-speed-instead-of-different-ones/
> Do you mean enabling all the cpu cores? (Usually only 1 is enabled when first installing windows 10).



This is what I mean


----------



## noiseinmymind (Dec 1, 2019)

Do you overclock memory too?


----------



## Pictus (Dec 1, 2019)

Since the last century...
I like to overclock as long can keep the cpu properly cooled!


----------



## noiseinmymind (Dec 1, 2019)

Pictus said:


> Since the last century...
> I like to overclock as long can keep the cpu properly cooled!


Overclock memory too? thanks


----------



## Pictus (Dec 1, 2019)

Not much, but will do for the AMD CPUs...






Ryzen Memory testing for audio, does it make an impact?







www.scanproaudio.info









__





Ballistix Sport LT Overclocking


Thought I'd make a thread to see how people were getting on with this RAM. I have been playing around and have discovered what a deep rabbit hole RAM overclocking is! I've been using DRAM calculator for Ryzen 1.5.1 to get me started and I'm running the below: Ballistix Sport LT -...




forums.overclockers.co.uk












NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/ MEMbench 0.6 README https://www.overclock.net/forum/27960952-post4412.html HOW USE MEMTEST in MEMbench https://www.overclock.net/forum/28069030-post5047.html...




www.overclock.net












MemTestHelper/DDR4 OC Guide.md at master · integralfx/MemTestHelper


C# WPF to automate HCI MemTest. Contribute to integralfx/MemTestHelper development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## noiseinmymind (Dec 7, 2019)

Sorry, but I have another dumb question. Should I unlock all my cores or should I have just one or a few going for audio?
here's what I am talking about. http://www.techschemes.com/increase-processor-speed-unlocking-all-cores/


----------



## Pictus (Dec 8, 2019)

As long you got a very good cooler, all cores is the way.


----------



## tuantranaudio (Jul 11, 2022)

@Pictus how to set all CPU CORES to the same speed in Bios? I use Gigabyte z690


----------



## Pictus (Jul 12, 2022)

tuantranaudio said:


> @Pictus how to set all CPU CORES to the same speed in Bios? I use Gigabyte z690


I do not have a Gigabyte Z690, but look at the guides https://skatterbencher.com/
Look at the video at 21:37


----------

